

Verizon Wireless suffering nationwide data outage - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/verizon-wireless-suffering-nationwide-data-outage-2010033/

======
tshtf
Seems to be resolved already:
<http://twitter.com/VZWNetwork/status/9926483852>

